# Guys , ever think you have the best of both worlds now ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

You know , yeah at times l still really miss the family /wifey/ and especially full time daughter stuff. I have to often go across state to pick up jobs and particularly at getting home late on those nights , l really miss things.
Those trips use to start with a how's it going babe text at 3-4 in the arvo and develop into whole conversations from there , daughter included , all the way home until l stepped in the door finally.
l really really miss that now, nothin. House is cold, empty when l get in , no special cuddles, coffees , food, hours of chit chat about our days catching up or daughter in bed to go say l'm home and goodnight darlin !

But hey , on an upside , l actually get 4 nights a week now -and days, if l'm not working , more if l want, to do and see whatever and whomever l damn well please.
l can trash the house for days on end , sit up drinking and talking sh1t with a friend all night or hell-all week, l can bring a different girl home every day if l wanted too, l can paint colors l like,furniture, food. l can take off anytime l damn well please, to anywhere l wanna go.
Saving for a trip up to the tropics right now- one phone call - headin up north to party and live it up for awhile -catch you when l get back -adios :smthumbup:

You know , a guy could really get to like this stuff for at least a good while.
And hey , any money outside of bills is guess who's - MINE


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

And here's the real bonus , l haven't had to finish a chicken dish just to spare feelings - for 8 fkg mths . 
Hate chicken but somehow , well l dunno . l think x was determined to get me liking the stuff even if it took the rest of my days !


----------



## hank_rea (Mar 13, 2013)

whitehawk said:


> Hate chicken....


As a black man reading this, I am deeply offended. 

Glad to hear you're enjoying your freedom, though.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have the best of both worlds. Ex and I co parent 50/50 which killed me at first but now I have built my life around our schedule.

So I get stuff done while the kids are with their dad and then can spend quality time with them when they are with me. I get plenty of me time as well as plenty of time alone with my partner.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah l mean , just looking on the bright side, at least it has potential :scratchhead:

I often had restriction and space problems trying to cut it as a full time married family man . Even x thought l wanted to be free of it. l think as time goes on , if l could get outa here and more into some spot l actually like , l'm feeling l'd be quite happy coasting a long for awhile. Who knows what life might have to offer !

lt's getting weird , sometimes when l drop of my girl l'm looking forward to getting home and the free time again these days.


----------

